# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  La CHG defiende que los desembalses ordenados evitaron un desastre en el Guadalquivir

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...dalquivir.aspx

*La CHG defiende que los desembalses ordenados evitaron un desastre en el Guadalquivir*

*Su presidente alaba su labor tras las lluvias históricas en Andalucía*

18/03/2013



El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), Manuel Romero, ha asegurado que los desembalses "ordenados" que se han efectuado durante las dos últimas semanas han evitado auténticos "desastres" en esta cuenca, que ha soportado un volumen de lluvias "histórico". Romero ha explicado en rueda de prensa que el Guadalquivir ha recibido en los últimos cinco meses un promedio de precipitación de 610 litros por metro cuadrado, que ya supera la medida histórica del año hidrológico, cifrada en 581 litros por metro cuadrado. Ha destacado el caso de Cazorla (Jaén), en la cabecera de la cuenca, donde se han contabilizado desde el pasado 1 de octubre, fecha de comienzo del año hidrológico, 1.300 litros por metro cuadrado, un volumen de lluvia histórico que no ha causado desastres aguas abajo gracias a la gestión ordenada de los desembalses.

    Estos desembalses "han amortiguado el efecto negativo de las avenidas" en el Guadalquivir, según el presidente de la CHG, pues los embalses de la cuenca han recogido en lo que va de mes 1.660 hectómetros cúbicos de lluvia, de los que han absorbido 770 y han desembalsado "de forma ordenada y controlada" los 890 restantes.
    "No quiero ni imaginar lo que hubiera podido suceder si esa cantidad de agua hubiera llegado a los cauces de los ríos sin la amortiguación de los embalses", ha apostillado.
    Según su relato, pese a los "desembalses preventivos" iniciados a a mediados de febrero, los embalses de la CHG alcanzaron el 1 de marzo un porcentaje de almacenamiento del 86 por ciento, por lo que se iniciaron desembalses "ordenados" que ha logrado minimizar los daños que hubieran causado estas intensas lluvias.
    "Casi todos los embalses se han llenado en apenas quince días", ha explicado Romero, quien ha subrayado que "nunca" la cuenca del Guadalquivir ha tenido tanta agua embalsada, pues sus embalses están hoy al 93,5 por ciento de su capacidad, lo que garantiza el abastecimiento urbano para tres años y dos campañas de riego agrícola.
    Ha subrayado casos como el del pantano del Tranco, "que se ha llenado por primera vez en cuarenta años", o que en lo que va de marzo, los embalses de la CHG llevan desembalsados 928 hectómetros cúbicos pese a haber recibido 1.666 hectómetros cúbicos de lluvia.
    "Todas las operaciones se han desarrollado bajo los más estrictos controles y con criterios profesionales, y se ha gestionado bien la situación ante este temporal por lo que debo felicitar a todo el personal de la Confederación, que ha estado noche y día controlando los niveles de los ríos, arroyos y embalses porque los daños han sido de escasa entidad", ha añadido Romero.
    Tanto Romero, como el director técnico de la CHG, Juan Saura, han alertado de la importancia de que se respeten las llanuras de inundación de ríos y arroyos, así como de que se resuelva el problema de las construcciones "ilegales o alegales" levantadas en sus cauces porque, han enfatizado, "siempre son los mismos puntos conflictivos los que se inundan, porque están en zonas inundables".
    "Se inunda lo que está en zona inundable; los embalses no inundan, los embalses protegen", ha espetado Saura.
    Ha añadido que, además de este problema de seguridad, la existencia de construcciones dentro de los cauces dificulta la gestión de los desembalses porque no se puede desaguar toda el agua recomendable pues causaría "grandes daños materiales".
    Saura ha citado el caso de la pedanía de Mogón (Jaén), que ha tenido que ser desalojada y que hubiera quedado arrasada si el embalse del Tranco hubiera desaguado 200 metros cúbicos por segundo, el caudal aconsejable para garantizar un margen de seguridad, pero que ha tenido que reducirse a no más des 60 metros cúbicos por segundo para evitar la destrucción de este núcleo de población. 
     "Las situaciones urbanísticas ilegales o alegales en zonas inundables no solo son peligrosas sino que además impiden los desembalses necesarios, porque causarían más daños; estamos haciendo verdaderos encajes de bolillo", ha aseverado. 
     Romero ha anunciado que la CHG ha adelantado a abril el inicio de 89 actuaciones en 105 municipios de la cuenca, con una inversión de 6,5 millones de euros, para la conservación y mejora del dominio público hidráulico "que mejore el estado de los cauces ante nuevas avenidas".

----------

